

Show HN: Hobnob – Beautiful Invites Sent via Text Message - mirthlab
https://hobnob.io

======
mirthlab
Hi all, long time lurker but first time poster here.

We built Hobnob because we were tired of evite and FB events. We wanted
something fast, beautiful and mobile friendly. We also wanted something where
our guests wouldn't have to download or install anything to RSVP.

With Hobnob you can create and send a great invite in 30 seconds. Your guests
can reply with Y or N to RSVP. Simple and easy.

Would love to hear your feedback!

~~~
primitivesuave
Normally I don't comment on Show HNs, but there are a lot of good things to
say about what you made. It was a great idea to make this SMS based, as it is
a universal medium and most people aren't willing to download Yet Another App.
Also if I am planning a gathering, it's more likely that I'll have everyone's
phone number, and much less likely that I'll know all of their email addresses
or even be friends with everyone on Facebook. The part I appreciate the most
is that you don't need the app to RSVP. Most developers would text a "download
the hobnob app to RSVP" link to people, but clearly this is far superior since
it makes it super easy to respond. The text message picture is beautiful.

I honestly don't have anything negative to say, the app is beautiful and the
entire experience is quite polished. Really nice work!

~~~
mirthlab
Wow, thank you so much! Your comment made my day!

It's great to hear that our design decisions resonated with you. We worked
really hard to make this great for the people using it. We tried to put the
user experience ahead of the almighty download. Thanks again for the
encouraging comment!

------
geewhy
As part of the first time tutorial, how about inviting new users to a
fictitious event to help acclimate them? Also, it's feels so lonely after
installing the app and seeing the message that there's no activity, so even a
training event would help users feel loved. ;)

~~~
mirthlab
The fictitious event is a great idea. I'll share it with our team. :)

I completely agree about the first install experience. It needs to be better.
We have several ideas to improve it. One thing we're toying with is using it
as a way to showcase some great flyer designs in order to inspire new users to
create their first invite.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
hawaii
This looks great. Friends don't let friends use Evite. For events where your
guests are people you already text with, this couldn't be easier. Perfect for
"Let's do lunch!"

~~~
mirthlab
Exactly! We're hoping to make even the smallest meetup something fun by using
Hobnob.

